# Eco threat to new Yarmouth/Lymington ferries on IOW



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

These ferries seem to be attracting all sorts of problems....

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/eco-threat-to-new-ships-26929.aspx



> NEW government environment rules may scupper Wightlink’s three multi-million pound Yarmouth-Lymington ferries.
> 
> The ferry company, which has been bogged down for months in a battle to fully introduce the new ferries despite fierce opposition in Lymington, has learned new regulations could ban any environmentally damaging operation.
> 
> The new rules are designed to extend protection for environmentally sensitive land to the water and part of Wightlink’s route, the Lymington River, is protected under the European Union’s Habitats Directive. ....cont/....


----------



## Andy Lavies (Feb 12, 2006)

If new or altered regulations are introduced that prevents the new ships operating I wonder who will foot the bill?
Andy


----------

